
Popular game developer halts work on Android - ukdm
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/popular-game-developer-halts-work-on-android/7117
======
functionform
This is a very real issue, that's why there are no Android apps.

~~~
huggyface
Yeah, there sure aren't....

groan. There are 10s of thousands of very graphically rich games doing well on
the Android market.

~~~
megablast
Are they doing well? I doubt there are 10,000 games doing well on the iOs
platform, and iOs people actually pay for their apps.

~~~
dlikhten
These stories are popular. What is not is the grind. There are few poster
children for Android, lots for iOS. The truth is some Android software does
fine, and so does some iOS software. Once 100x more Androids are going to be
sold, all of a sudden "developers dumping Apple due to lengthy approval
process". It's just press at times.

------
Irfaan
Earlier discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3690063>

------
huggyface
So it this same story going to go front-page every single day for a couple of
weeks?

